# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Как сказать "I'm on my last one" по-русски

## Trzeci_Wymiar

Большой привет всем! 
Я задумывался о том, как перевести это выражение на русский: 
-Hey, could I get a cigarette? 
-Sorry, I'm on my last one. 
Я бы мог сказать «У меня лишь одна сигарета», но разве это не формально?  
Есть какое-то идиоматическое выражение к этому?  Вдобавок, как сказать по-русски "I liked it that one time when you were wearing jeans." Я думаю, что буквального перевода нет. 
Спасибо заранее! 
Как всегда, исправьте мои ошибки, а то я останусь дураком!

----------


## Basil77

> -Hey, could I get a cigarette? 
> -Sorry, I'm on my last one.

 - Эй, сигаретки не найдётся? 
- Извини, у меня последняя. 
I'm always getting mad when a person, who recieves such answer asks "Покурим?", that means that he/she wants to share the cigarette.  ::     

> "I liked it that one time when you were wearing jeans."

 Sorry, I can't translate this because I didn't get the meaning exactly.  ::

----------


## alexB

Извини, последняя. Or just, Последняя.  I wouldn’t call it idiomatic though.
Мне понравилось, (в) тот раз, когда ты надел джинсы /когда ты был в джинсах.

----------


## Medved

задумывался о *том*, как перевести 
в добавление - sounds bad. Вдобавок, А еще, И еще, вдогонку (informal) 
Good luck!

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Вы прекрасно пишете по-английски, хотя есть немного ошибочек  :: :   

> I_ always get_ mad when a person who receives such an answer asks "Покурим?", which means that he/she wants to share my cigarette.

 Это смешно  ::   
У нас в Америке такая просьба считается странной — человек с незнакомцем никогда не курят одну сигаретку.  
Однако, в Америке вы не успеете погасить сигаретку, как кто-нибудь у вас потребует, чтоб до фильтра покурил (<--- this sounds wrong, can someone correct it? THX!)

----------


## Basil77

> Вы прекрасно пишете по-английски, хотя есть немного ошибочек :       Originally Posted by Basil77  I_ always get_ mad when a person who receives such an answer asks "Покурим?", which means that he/she wants to share my cigarette.

 Thanks for corrections, Trzeci_Wymiar! BTW, you can adress me "ты"   ::  .   

> У нас в Америке такая просьба считается странной — человек с незнакомцем никогда не курят одну сигарет_у. 
> Однако, в Америке  не успеете Вы погасить сигарет_у, как кто-нибудь у Вас попросит докурить до фильтра.

 When you use "вы" as singular, it's written from a capital letter.
In Russia such request is strange either, but some people, who are not complete strangers can ask it. When I was a student it happened all the time in my university.

----------


## Alex_K

> When you use "вы" as singular, it's written from a capital letter.

 Not quite, "Вы" from a capital letter is used when you want to highlight a special respect to the interlocutor

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  When you use "вы" as singular, it's written from a capital letter.   Not quite, "Вы" from a capital letter is used when you want to highlight a special respect to the interlocutor

 I don't quite agree, do you count that I think about some "special respect" when I write:
"Прошу Вас уволить меня по собственному желанию..." and this actually means something like:
"I'v got enough of your bullsh!t, f####ing m########eker, you can put your f#####g promises in your own f####ng @$$hole, so f##k off, I don't want to have anything common with you and your f####ng company...", and so on...  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Basil77  When you use "вы" as singular, it's written from a capital letter.   Not quite, "Вы" from a capital letter is used when you want to highlight a special respect to the interlocutor

 Actually, *Basil77* is right. If you address a single person you should use "Вы", if you address an audience/a few people - then "вы". It has nothing to do with your personal feelings towards the recipient of your message, it's just grammar.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

"Вы" с прописной буквы - жуткое претенциозное уродство.   ::  Надеюсь, что скоро отомрет. Попробуйте написать "Я", или "Он" с большой - и посмотрите, что получается. К тому, кто "Он", следует обращаться исключительно на "Ты". А "Я" - это клиника, как и "Вы".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "Вы" с прописной буквы - жуткое претенциозное уродство.   Надеюсь, что скоро отомрет. Попробуйте написать "Я", или "Он" с большой - и посмотрите, что получается. К тому, кто "Он", следует обращаться исключительно на "Ты". А "Я" - это клиника, как и "Вы".

 Это просто способ различать на письме вежливую форму обращения и множественное число - иногда помогает избежать разночтения. Не вижу причин испытывать такие бурные эмоции. )) Остальное не поняла.  ::

----------


## Оля

> If you address a single person you should use "Вы", if you address an audience/a few people - then "вы". It has nothing to do with your personal feelings towards the recipient of your message, it's just grammar.

 Hmm... But this rule is not strict. I think it's optional, even.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Hmm... But this rule is not strict.

 It is, and it never was optional. Check ANY grammar book or any other source you can find, and you'll see for yourself. The fact that most people are too lazy to press a 'SHIFT' button doesn't change grammar rules.   

> 1. «С прописной буквы пишутся местоимения Вы и Ваш для выражения вежливого обращения к одному лицу, например: _Прошу Вас, уважаемый Сергей Петрович..._ [...] 
> При обращении к нескольким лицам эти местоимения пишутся со строчной буквы, например: _Прошу вас, уважаемые Сергей Петрович и Павел Иванович.._.»  Розенталь Д. Э. Справочник по правописанию, произношению, литературному редактированию. М.: Московская международная школа переводчиков, 1994  
> 2. «6.2. Местоимения Вы и Ваш пишутся с прописной буквы как форма вежливого обращения к одному лицу [...] При обращении к нескольким лицам эти местоимения пишутся со строчной буквы. [...] Оформление документов. Методические рекомендации на основе ГОСТ Р 6.30-97. М.: Научная книга, 1998; то же см. в: Справочная книга редактора и корректора, М.: Книга, 1985 
> 3. «С прописной буквы пишутся местоимения Вы, Ваш как форма выражения вежливости при обращении к одному конкретному лицу [...], напр.: Поздравляем Вас..., Сообщаем Вам... » 
> Лопатин В. В. Прописная или строчная?: Орфографический словарь русского языка. М.: АСТ-ПРЕСС, 1999).

 http://www.mediacraft.ru/sections/articles/2/10.html

----------


## translationsnmru

> Actually, *Basil77* is right. If you address a single person you should use "Вы", if you address an audience/a few people - then "вы". It has nothing to do with your personal feelings towards the recipient of your message, it's just grammar.

 Не-а. При обращении к одному человеку можно писать "вы" и с большой, и с маленькой буквы. Написание с большой буквы действительно означает подчёркнутое уважение.   

> I don't quite agree, do you count that I think about some "special respect" when I write:
> "Прошу Вас уволить меня по собственному желанию..." and this actually means something like:

 Когда я был молодым, в официальных документах не принято было писать "прошу Вас". Только "вас", с маленькой буквы. Написание с большой буквы воспринималось как холуйство какое-то.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Оля  Hmm... But this rule is not strict.   It is, and it never was optional. Check ANY grammar book or any other source you can find, and you'll see for yourself. The fact that most people are too lazy to press a 'SHIFT' button doesn't change grammar rules.     
> 			
> 				1. «С прописной буквы пишутся местоимения Вы и Ваш для выражения вежливого обращения к одному лицу, например: _Прошу Вас, уважаемый Сергей Петрович..._ [...] 
> При обращении к нескольким лицам эти местоимения пишутся со строчной буквы, например: _Прошу вас, уважаемые Сергей Петрович и Павел Иванович.._.»  Розенталь Д. Э. Справочник по правописанию, произношению, литературному редактированию. М.: Московская международная школа переводчиков, 1994  
> 2. «6.2. Местоимения Вы и Ваш пишутся с прописной буквы как форма вежливого обращения к одному лицу [...] При обращении к нескольким лицам эти местоимения пишутся со строчной буквы. [...] Оформление документов. Методические рекомендации на основе ГОСТ Р 6.30-97. М.: Научная книга, 1998; то же см. в: Справочная книга редактора и корректора, М.: Книга, 1985 
> 3. «С прописной буквы пишутся местоимения Вы, Ваш как форма выражения вежливости при обращении к одному конкретному лицу [...], напр.: Поздравляем Вас..., Сообщаем Вам... » 
> Лопатин В. В. Прописная или строчная?: Орфографический словарь русского языка. М.: АСТ-ПРЕСС, 1999).   http://www.mediacraft.ru/sections/articles/2/10.html

 И где сказано что НЕЛЬЗЯ писать "вы" с маленькой буквы при обращении к одному лицу?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Не-а. При обращении к одному человеку можно писать "вы" и с большой, и с маленькой буквы. Написание с большой буквы действительно означает подчёркнутое уважение.

 Боже, ну откуда вы это взяли????  ::  Ведь явно же от фонаря. Без обид.
Это не "подчеркнутое уважение", а просто уважение. Хотите неуважительно - пишите "ты".  

> И где сказано что НЕЛЬЗЯ писать "вы" с маленькой буквы при обращении к одному лицу?

 Странный вопрос. А где сказано, что нельзя писать "лудше" вместо "лучше"?  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by translationsnmru  Не-а. При обращении к одному человеку можно писать "вы" и с большой, и с маленькой буквы. Написание с большой буквы действительно означает подчёркнутое уважение.   Боже, ну откуда вы это взяли????  Ведь явно же от фонаря. Без обид.

 Нет. Не от фонаря. Это было НОРМОЙ в то время, когда я учился в школе, да и позже. В 70-80 годы. Почитайте газеты и книги того времени.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Нет. Не от фонаря. Это было НОРМОЙ в то время, когда я учился в школе, да и позже. В 70-80 годы. Почитайте газеты и книги того времени.

 Специально найду и почитаю. Уверена на все 100%, что нормой это не было. Розенталь, например, четко говорит: надо с заглавной писать. А ведь он гуру русской орфографии, его справочниками пользуются (и пользовались) все серьезные редакторы, журналисты и переводчики на протяжении последних 50 лет. Если он вам не указ - то я не знаю. Мне, значит, точно вас (мн. число) не убедить.  ::  
И я тоже, знаете ли, в советской школе училась. Думаете, где мне голову набили всеми этими глупостями? Не в интернете же.  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Письмо Татьяны Онегину: _Я к вам пишу - чего же боле?
Что я могу ещё сказать?
Теперь, я знаю, в вашей воле..._ 
Письмо Онегина Татьяне:  _Предвижу всё: вас оскорбит
Печальной тайны объясненье_  
"Надо же, а мужики-то и не знали"

----------


## alexB

> Написание с большой буквы воспринималось как холуйство какое-то.

 That’s what I’ve always thought, think and will be thinking, forever. Down with the «Вы»!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Письмо Татьяны Онегину: _Я к вам пишу - чего же боле?
> Что я могу ещё сказать?
> Теперь, я знаю, в вашей воле..._

 А еще Пушкин писал "цалавать" и "в постеле". За 200 лет язык немножечко изменился.  :"": 
В любом случае, Александр Сергеевич мог позволить себе положить на правила. У всех великих писателей есть "лицензия на убийство": авторская пунктуация и орфография (т.е. вроде как неправильно, но кто мы такие, чтоб поправлять? )) ) 
Конечно, каждый пишет как хочет. Только если если я увижу в официальном документе "Вы" с маленькой буквы, то в первую очередь подумаю , что писал безграмотный человек, а не то, что он таким образом пытается мне свое "фи" выказать.   ::  В инете я тоже почти всегда пишу "вы" с маленькой - действительно лень кнопку нажимать, но мне кажется, что в серьезных/официальных случаях нужно придерживаться правил и писать грамотно. 
Ну, вроде как обсуждать больше нечего. Все остались при своем мнении.   ::

----------


## alexB

Весело! Уважаю.  ::

----------


## Оля

http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_383745   

> Местоимение Вы пишется с большой буквы при обращении к одному человеку далеко не во всех случаях. Такое написание уместно только в личных письмах, официальных документах, адресованных одному лицу (заявлениях, служебных записках и пр.), а также в анкетах.

 Опять же, "уместно" - не значит "обязательно".

----------


## translationsnmru

> http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_383745     
> 			
> 				Местоимение Вы пишется с большой буквы при обращении к одному человеку далеко не во всех случаях. Такое написание уместно только в личных письмах, официальных документах, адресованных одному лицу (заявлениях, служебных записках и пр.), а также в анкетах.
> 			
> 		  Опять же, "уместно" - не значит "обязательно".

 Хорошая ссылка. И вот ещё:  http://www.gramma.ru/RUS/?id=13.5:
"в личных письмах к одному конкретному лицу (*факультативное написание - выбор определяет сам пишущий*, выражая или не выражая вежливое или уважительное отношение к адресату), в том числе и по e-mail;"   

> Только если если я увижу в официальном документе "Вы" с маленькой буквы, то в первую очередь подумаю , что писал безграмотный человек, а не то, что он таким образом пытается мне свое "фи" выказать.

 Написание "вы" с маленькой буквы вовсе не означает неуважения и не является неграмотным. Сам выбор слова "вы" вместо "ты" уже является выражением вежливости. Как я уже писал (и это подтверждает приведённая выше ссылка) при обращении к одному лицу "вы" можно писать и с  маленькой, и с большой буквы. Фонвизин и Пушкин в письмах писали "вы" с маленькой буквы, а И.С. Аксаков - с большой. В двадцатом веке тоже можно найти примеры и того, и другого употребления. В семидесятые-восьмидесятые годы, насколько я помню, написание "вы" с маленькой буквы было преобладающим. Это уже в девяностые годы разные новые русские и другие мелкие шишки с большими понтами стали обижаться и требовать, чтобы при обращении к ним писали только "Вы".

----------


## Wowik

Скоро возродят и следующую степень выражения вежливости и почтения - употребление третьего лица: "Как будет угодно Вашему Величеству"    ::   Уже признали, что лозунг "Долой самодержавие и престолонаследие" призывает к насильственному свержению *существующей* государственной власти.

----------


## Lampada

Я, можно сказать, из того же времени, что и translationsnmru, и у меня такое же понимание "вы" с большой буквы. Употребляется, чтобы подчеркнуть уважительное отношение или на письме в порядке вежливости.
Вот нашла в Яндексе:  "Пациент, вы что это себе позволяете?!"  Тут _Вы_ бы мне глаз резануло.

----------


## delog

Когда "Вы" написано с большой буквы, сразу ясно, что это единственное число, когда с маленькой - сразу и не поймешь, а бывает, что и вообще понять не возможно, какое число, например, "Я дам ВАМ столько денег, сколько попросите". Поэтому мне всегда казалось, что Розенталь прав, согласитесь, это больше похоже на правило, чем "пишите 'Вы' как хотите, нам вообще по-барабану".

----------


## Lampada

> Когда "Вы" написано с большой буквы, сразу ясно, что это единственное число, когда с маленькой - сразу и не поймешь, а бывает, что и вообще понять не возможно, какое число, например, "Я дам ВАМ столько денег, сколько попросите". ...

 Без контекста многое чего непонятно.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Я еще плохо грю по-русски ... Я даже и не могу сказать "Hello," а вы все бесстыдно враждуете между собой о писании с большой буквы   ::  ... Неважно! Надо радоваться тому, что вы все без акцента говорите по-русски...    ::

----------


## it-ogo

> а вы все бесстыдно враждуете между собой о писании с большой буквы

 join&Njoy!

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

> join&Njoy!

 ну ладно ... An interesting dispute nonetheless!

----------


## Alex_K

Какая жаркая дискуссия получилась  ::  Жаль, что не знаю как следить за ответами на собственные сообщения. Право же, для людей изучающих русский язык это не столь принципиальный вопрос  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Зато если потом кто-то спросит, как писать "вы" - с маленькой или с заглавной буквы - можно будет просто ссылочку дать. 
Мы работаем на наше будущее.   ::

----------

